# Assoc. Dir. of Public Safety Roger Williams Univ.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Associate Director of Public Safety
Institution:
*Roger Williams University*

Location:
Bristol, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/25/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Company Description:*

Roger Williams University, located on the coast of Bristol, RI, is a forward-thinking private university with 45 undergraduate majors and more than a dozen graduate programs spanning the liberal arts and the professions, where students become community-minded citizens through project-based, experiential learning. With small classes, direct access to faculty and boundless opportunities for real-world projects, RWU students develop the ability to think critically while simultaneously building the practical skills that today's employers demand. In the three years since launching its signature Affordable Excellence initiative, the University has established itself as a leader in American higher education by confronting the most pressing issues facing students and families - increasing costs that limit access to college, rising debt and the job readiness of graduates. In addition to its 4,000 undergraduates, RWU is home to a thriving School of Continuing Studies based in Providence as well as Rhode Island's only law school.

Roger Williams University is committed to creating and supporting an intellectual community devoted to teaching and learning and providing the opportunity for personal and intellectual growth for students, faculty and staff. The University credits much of its growth and success to the hard work and dedication of its employees.

*Job Description:*

Under the oversight, evaluation and in partnership with the Director of Public Safety, the Associate Director of Public Safety shall manage and supervise the daily administration of the University's Public Safety Department, as well as serve as the Department's deputy chief administrator and as the Director of Public Safety in the extended absence of the Director.

*Management of Safety and Security Services*

Serve as the chief operations officer responsible for the safety and security and dispatch service program of the University. In this regard, ADPS will command the method and manner of safety and security protocol, training, deployment and individual responsibilities.
Supervise the division's service to the University community.
Create and manage a team in accordance with the strategic plan of the Director, eg: investigate program development, safety and enforcement inspection services, vehicular/pedestrian safety and security patrol.
Serves as Clery Compliance Coordinator and lead investigator for Title IX investigations, which includes interviewing complainants, respondents, witnesses, preparing a thorough investigative report and presenting cases of sexual misconduct to the University Hearing Officers. 
Enforce safety and security policy and regulations, evaluate regular, crisis, and emergency communication and response, and implement improvements, including assignment of University EMT certified personnel. Act as liaison to external law enforcement, fire and emergency response agencies. 
Serve as a public safety officer and perform all duties otherwise assigned when the situation dictates, including demonstration of techniques, coordinating resources in a crisis and filling in for an absence in full deployment.
*Staff Management*

Accountable for the proper supervision and development of all assigned staff including evaluating, motivating and developing and correcting employees as needed.
Lead by direction and example, assure appropriate staff coverage, comply with established protocol, policy, procedure and directive.
Allocate staff and resources in a prudent and effective manner to meet department requirements.
*Chief Training and Development Officer*

Evaluate operational deficiencies.
Prioritize opportunities for service improvement and expansion.
Build or manage the building of an active In-service training program, and where appropriate serve as the trainer. 
*Department Outreach and Relations*

Lead or participate in the development and delivery of appropriate program outreach and regular public relations and special events activities of or assigned to the Department.
Foster trust, respect and confidence in the Department from University and community constituents, while elevating the community's awareness of safety, and security services at the University.
Be able to forge effective relationships with municipal Public Safety Departments. 
*Requirements:*

Bachelor's degree in criminal justice, management, or a related field of study or police officer certification.
Minimum five years of supervisory management experience in safety, security, and investigative services involving supervision of function and subordinate staff.
Supervisory responsibility for staff and significant, direct, proactive interaction with a variety of constituents including the public. 
Intermediate proficiency with Microsoft Office Suite.
Preferred Qualifications:

Master's degree in criminal justice, management, or a related social science discipline.
Prior experience in a college or university public safety department. 
Prior experience administering Title IX investigations and coordinating Clery compliance reporting. 
*Additional Information:*

_Roger Williams University is an Equal Employment Opportunity Employer committed to inclusive excellence and encourages applications from underrepresented populations. _

_For information on our Non-discrimination and Title IX policy, visit: rwu.edu/NDT9_

At the University's discretion, the education and experience prerequisites may be excepted where the candidate can demonstrate, to the satisfaction of the University, an equivalent combination of education and experience specifically preparing the candidate for success in the position.

*Application Instructions:*

Please attach a resume, cover letter, and list of three (3) professional references.
*Application Information*
Contact:
Roger Williams University

Online App. Form:
http://rwu.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=80779


----------

